# Recommend something similar from the musicality POV with Schubert Sonata D.960



## expansion (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

I really enjoy the beginning of Schubert Sonata D.960. It's slow, simple and sounding very musical even for the non-classical music listener ( aka classical clueless noob  ).

Here is the audio:






As a side thought, it reminds me of kindergarten.

Could you please recommend me similar masterpieces?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I dunno, have you heard Beethoven's Pathetique, 2nd movement? Very famous. I don't know how much of a noob you are.

I'm not sure how much of this is about slow movements, which everybody wrote. If you don't mind singing, try Gute Nacht from Schubert's Winterreise.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

@expansion

Hi!! You have discovered one of the greatest piano works in classical music! That piece made me fell in love with Schubert and I have been enamored by his music since.

How about you try some of his late sonatas? D.960 is considered a part of trilogy called 'Schubert Last sonatas'. They were composed at the last months before his death at the age of 31. They were the, D.958. D.959 and D.960.

D.959 is one of my favorite. The second and fourth movement were divine.






D.894 sonata has a very serene opening movement.






while the D.784 sonata is full of heartbreak






Schubert piano works also includes the ever popular Impromptus and Moments Musicaux. They were gems of piano miniatures.

Additionally, you could listen to the 32 piano sonatas of Beethoven but they were very different from Schubert's. They were really great, too, but I prefer Schubert.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Other than a lot more Schubert -- the slower and dreamier works of Brahms and Schumann might fit the bill nicely.

Brahms - Intermezzo in E flat op. 117 no. 1




try also the Intermezzo in E major from the Fantasien Op. 116, and some of the slower Waltzes from Op. 39.

Schumann - Kinderszenen (obviously not all of this is slow, but quite a bit is, and it all has that dreamy quality)





Or if you don't mind something a little more contemporary, maybe "For Felicia Montealegre" from Four Anniversaries by Bernstein. (I found only bad performances on Youtube -- maybe someone can find a good one.)

Oh! How could we forget Fauré? 
Valse-caprice in D flat, Op. 38 no. 2




You might like a lot of his piano music -- Nocturnes and Barcarolles especially.
There are two well-known Fauré orchestral works, Sicilienne and Pavane, both of which have slow and beautiful melodies with gentle faster-moving accompaniments.


----------



## expansion (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for your input! I really appreciate it! 

I'm guessing that now you want to know which was the closest match?


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Listen to Schubert's incredibly famous impromptu in g flat major d899 no.3


----------

